# About bb Shooters.



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I read alot on here about bb shooters.

Question: What size bb's do most of you use? Are we talking .177? Or bigger?

Anyone try pellets or are they to odd shaped to shoot?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I consider anything under 3/8 to be a BB lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

reset said:


> I read alot on here about bb shooters.
> 
> Question: What size bb's do most of you use? Are we talking .177? Or bigger?
> 
> Anyone try pellets or are they to odd shaped to shoot?


The most popular understanding if I am correct is a BB is the .177. Ask someone in a place where they sell ammo and ask for BBs and you will be given .177.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i tend to use my airgun ammo when it comes to B.B. shooting, .177 steel & .22 round ball lead


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yes I have a lust for BB shooting .177 ca;.or 4.5 mm and this is very affordable shooting.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

BB shooters!!!!! Love em! Ok "BB" is technically .177 cal steel. This is also 4.5mm for the metric folks, same size. But with my BB shooters I also shoot 1/4in steel. The next size up, often sold along with the BB's. At walmart you get 250 for 5$. Kinda pricey if you're flinging them all over with no recoveries. Better to buy those in bulk from another source. But the .177 cal BBs are cheap cheap. Just scale down your pouch and really lighten up your bandset and use the same draw length and anchor point as with a normal shooter. You'll be amazed at how much fun they can be. They really like to fly with a longer draw. It is how I started butterfly shooting. With 9.5in long 1/2in wide straight TheraBlack, draw is around 42" and .177 cal BB's go through a can at 300fps easily from 10m. The bandset seems to last a very long time. 750-1000 shots perhaps.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> BB shooters!!!!! Love em! Ok "BB" is technically .177 cal steel. This is also 4.5mm for the metric folks, same size. But with my BB shooters I also shoot 1/4in steel. The next size up, often sold along with the BB's. At walmart you get 250 for 5$. Kinda pricey if you're flinging them all over with no recoveries. Better to buy those in bulk from another source. But the .177 cal BBs are cheap cheap. Just scale down your pouch and really lighten up your bandset and use the same draw length and anchor point as with a normal shooter. You'll be amazed at how much fun they can be. They really like to fly with a longer draw. It is how I started butterfly shooting. With 9.5in long 1/2in wide straight TheraBlack, draw is around 42" and .177 cal BB's go through a can at 300fps easily from 10m. The bandset seems to last a very long time. 750-1000 shots perhaps.


Do you use a magnetic pouch?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your answers.

Ive been shooting tiny rocks with my 1745's. They really move but all over the place because of irregular shapes i guess. Im getting me some steel bb's tommorrow.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I like 5/16 for minis


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > BB shooters!!!!! Love em! Ok "BB" is technically .177 cal steel. This is also 4.5mm for the metric folks, same size. But with my BB shooters I also shoot 1/4in steel. The next size up, often sold along with the BB's. At walmart you get 250 for 5$. Kinda pricey if you're flinging them all over with no recoveries. Better to buy those in bulk from another source. But the .177 cal BBs are cheap cheap. Just scale down your pouch and really lighten up your bandset and use the same draw length and anchor point as with a normal shooter. You'll be amazed at how much fun they can be. They really like to fly with a longer draw. It is how I started butterfly shooting. With 9.5in long 1/2in wide straight TheraBlack, draw is around 42" and .177 cal BB's go through a can at 300fps easily from 10m. The bandset seems to last a very long time. 750-1000 shots perhaps.
> ...


I have about 5 BB shooters in my EDC rotation a cpl of them have magnetic pouches, cpl have a small hand cut/punched kangaroo pouches. And one has a sweet red leather pouch that I got from Q man. I'll add photo for some idea. A roo (the smallest) the red beauty from Q (the red one duh) and the black magnetic SuperSure Pouch from my homeboy Rayshot (Top right in photo) Sling pictured top right is a little beauty oak from Qman!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AZ Stinger said:


> I like 5/16 for minis


I have not tried 5/16 as far as I know. However in the mass handfuls of steel I was slinging at ECST, I suppose I might have used it unknowingly..... Gosh there was so much steel.... 

What bandset/pouch size are you using for it?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

usually tex light tubes, not sure of the pouch size, they are from Ray...roo with the small hole bout 2 1/2 by 3/4


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

177...5/16...3/8


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Keeping in mind everything is more expensive up here than south of the border. Canadian Cabelas has 6000ct. steel for $12. No wonder you guys like shooting them. Thats cheap shooting.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was about to ask for info on bb shooters. I've tried them before but I'm gonna to giv'em another go.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I was about to ask for info on bb shooters. I've tried them before but I'm gonna to giv'em another go.


Makes me think you had a negative experience earlier? Do tell


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Just never got the accuracy I wanted. Seemed inconsistent.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you shoot ott? Band slap?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

BB is a shot size, .18 inch or 4.57 mm. Air gun BBs are nominally .177 inch, but most air gun BBs are .175~.176. BBs intended for use in shotshells should never be fired in air guns. Anything larger than .18 inch is NOT a BB.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Do you shoot ott? Band slap?


OTT for life son.  no band slap with the little roo pouch. And with a good flip technique, the larger pouches and magnetic pouches can be managed but I do find some handslap with the larger pouches. Your mileage may vary. With such a light draw weight, I think pouch release and anchor point is vital obviously. The accuracy can be pinpoint as with anything other shot size. Just getting used to it. Sometimes I am inconsistent but I can really get dialed in at times. Heck, I was able to hit the .22 rim fire in the center of the saw blade at ECST. Anyone there can confirm what a tough shot that was.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks interesting. I tried 7.1mm balls and after dozens of shots I felt some pain in my fingers holding the ball in pouch (I try to hold to grip the ammo in pouch, not to press the pouch in front of the ammo). I think it was because of the small size of the ball. With 9mm and more it feels good. The pain was maybe caused by strong band set so I had to hold the ammo quite strongly.

Is it the same with BBs? I gues they almost disappear in the pouch, so I wouldn't probably feel them in pouch at all


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

stej said:


> Looks interesting. I tried 7.1mm balls and after dozens of shots I felt some pain in my fingers holding the ball in pouch (I try to hold to grip the ammo in pouch, not to press the pouch in front of the ammo). I think it was because of the small size of the ball. With 9mm and more it feels good. The pain was maybe caused by strong band set so I had to hold the ammo quite strongly.
> 
> Is it the same with BBs? I gues they almost disappear in the pouch, so I wouldn't probably feel them in pouch at all


Stej buddy, if you're shooting BB's, I don't think you should have a strong band set. It should be effortless. I realize you were shooting 7mm, small
But not as small as other "BB" ammo. And with a thin roo pouch or other substantially strong/thin leather you won't lose the ammo in the pouch. I do have a pouch grip that is a bit ahead of the BB. I let the pouch then slide nicely out of my fingers. Gripping right on the shot can be taxing on the digits.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I love shooting BB's (.177)
- ammo is super cheap, don't have to pick-up the ammo after shooting
- effortless to shoot if banded properly (12 mm tapered to 8mm)
- less strain on my wrist and thumb
- most likely the slingshot is pocketable

I stop using magnetic pouches after it put nicks on my mini gamekeeper and Hrawkeye aluminum/acrylic laminate. Also, causes more band slap. I'll only use them on my polymers.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wonder if office bands like 64's would be good bb shooter bands? Maybe all singles chained up.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

reset said:


> Wonder if office bands like 64's would be good bb shooter bands? Maybe all singles chained up.


File bands (117b) on a ring shooter would be a great way to experiment.

(I just bought a bag and I'm having fun with them).

Singles, doubles, just looped through the pouch. I've got triples on a PFS and it's doing okay with marbles.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Going to have to make me a BB shooter I think! Didn't think they would be that fun, but after enjoying the 1/4" steel and you guys shooting 300fps and through cans at 10m how can you pass one up!

Do you always flip them or shoot with a bb size fork width and OTT as mentioned?


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm still learning all about this catapulting sport. One thing .... sooooo much variety of techniques and personal preferences. With regards to BB shooting, also many different banding setups. I suppose it depends on your shooting technique including if you short draw or long draw, and other factors.

I'm using # 84 size rubber bands on a mini PFS. One band on each size and I'm forced to do short draw which I can adapt as temporary for these bands. They could be a slightly strong for BBs. The 84s work just about right for the gobstopper candy ammo. These particular batch/brand of rubber bands just not good quality for slingshot usage. Cannot stretch them too far, otherwise extreme short band life. Even with moderate draw, their life is pretty short. I am only using the 84's because I want to get RID of them! When I am done with those cheap rubber bands, I already have in storage good latex and gold theraband and will custom cut to size for BBs. Some members have used variety of widths ... 1/4, 5/16", 3/8" and others have used exercise elastic. I rather stay with basic few stock of bands and test cutting different widths & lengths

Oh ... for BBs, I personally really like Rayshots, small size *magnetic pouch*. For me, the magnet helps with handling & loading the mini-sized BB ammo, much more efficiently and faster, & they instantly center in pouch. Not only the magnet feature is cool, but the suppleness quality & long lasting life of the leather is incredible, as with all of Rayshots pouch products.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I've been shooting .177 steel but I found it really fiddly without a magnetic pouch, but now I have some tiny rare earth magnets (2mm round x1mm thick ) and they hold a Bb with ease . This has made it much easier to load. My original pouch was laminated roo leather with a hole punched through one piece to locate the BB so I just super glued a magnet in the hole . This worked for a while but the super glue made the leather brittle and its started to crack so I need to find a different way of doing it. As much as I love shooting BBs I still can't hit the side of a barn with one ! But I think this has more to do with the fact im shooting butterfly for the first time so its practice practice practice!!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres one of my experiences with .177 b.b.s' http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23420-challenging-myself/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It is practice X 3 as you have said DanFord, you'll get it  And as far as being awkward to finger the BB's and manipulate them in the pouch.... This takes time, and getting used to. At first it's hard. Especially when you're used to fingering 5/8 marbles. (giggity) A strong thin pouch helps you develop a good feel. Also, a magnet can obviously help for those that might not be as dextrous.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a key to b.b. shooting is too not use heavy leather for the pouch, go light weight. and do not over power your ammo with strong bands. single cut 64's will work as will 84's. what i have rigged up right now is theraband black cut from a width of 1/2" straight cut and another slingshot with 5/8" straight cut. i like to keep my lengths between 6" and 7" tie to tie. my favorite pouch is a roo pouch cut to 2 1/4" X 5/8". i have it cut that way so i can grip it between the ties and the front of the ammo, my preference . no center hole or magnet in the pouch. hope this info helps you a bit. or at least as a starting point.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Imperial said:


> a key to b.b. shooting is too not use heavy leather for the pouch, go light weight. and do not over power your ammo with strong bands. single cut 64's will work as will 84's. what i have rigged up right now is theraband black cut from a width of 1/2" straight cut and another slingshot with 5/8" straight cut. i like to keep my lengths between 6" and 7" tie to tie. my favorite pouch is a roo pouch cut to 2 1/4" X 5/8". i have it cut that way so i can grip it between the ties and the front of the ammo, my preference . no center hole or magnet in the pouch. hope this info helps you a bit. or at least as a starting point.


Yeah that definitely helps. I got a lil Milbro Hunter coming in the mail. I thought i would band it up to shoot bb's once in a while when i get tired of shooting marbles and rocks with my 1745's and Black Dragon by Wingshooter. Ive got lotsa 64's around so i can play around with chains with the bb's. I got a couple of pouches already to go made from a old glove i just cut up today. Small and light weight.Thanks


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Noticed tonight I had a broken band at the pouch of one of my PFSs.

This was one of the first ones I made, with very light flatbands cut from a Target exercise band. I started a bit long but I've shortened the bands twice as they wore. 7 inches to 6 inches. It's probably an inch or so wide, very thin. 

Tonight I shortened them to 4 inches between fork and pouch, that's all that was left. Very light pouch, very thin string with constrictor knot at the pouch. It was too late to try outside with a BB, but I grabbed a big bean and shot this thing once. It wouldn't pull to my ear (30 inches), stopped just short of my chin. But WOW! that bean shattered when it hit.

I think I have made a true BB shooter this time. Can't wait to get home from work tomorrow. 

And best of all, no hand slap. Not sure why but I'm not complaining.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beanflip sent me a bandset made from balloons. Long thin ones, i guess used for making balloon animals. Man, they were perfect for zipping BBs , hooked up to a ring shooter.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Diod those balloons hang in for awhile? Or short lived?



LVO said:


> Beanflip sent me a bandset made from balloons. Long thin ones, i guess used for making balloon animals. Man, they were perfect for zipping BBs , hooked up to a ring shooter.


Did the balloons hang in for awhile or are were they short lived?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

They lasted for a pretty good bit.not as long as flats, though. But can't get any easier to use


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just found a great BB Shooter combo. Alliance Sterling #117B office bands rigged to a fineslingshots.com Bat frame. This simple band would work for any ring tip or gypsy tab shooter. Changing out broken bands takes about a minute. No cutting or tying required. With Crosman BBs I was getting 227fps when drawn to 32". My pouch could be a bit smaller for more speed but I just grabbed one that I had lying around.

Earlier today I tried some single #64s but velocity was too low and accuracy suffered. Then I tried a braided pair of #64s on each side. The braids gave a mess of tangled spaghetti after each shot. Not fun. Then I tried cutting #107s lengthwise and that worked fine (5/16" strips). However, the #117Bs are so simple to attach. I seem to get good accuracy from them too.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

LVO said:


> Beanflip sent me a bandset made from balloons. Long thin ones, i guess used for making balloon animals. Man, they were perfect for zipping BBs , hooked up to a ring shooter.


i have some of them balloons ! i think im gonna go out later today, blow up a balloon animal and shoot it with my B.B. shooter ! gotsa keep it fresh somehow, woo hoo ! gonna shoot puppies made of balloons ! wait . . . . . i dont know how to make one, i know, ill make SNAKES ! (sorry guys, coffee talking)


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

I was there when Btoon set off the .22 rim fire at the ECST. Yes, he did it with a .177 cal. BB! Amazing!!

If I had to guess, the .22 rim fire was only hit around a dozen times the whole weekend.

He made me a believer in "BB" shooters!

Randy


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love my homemade BB shooter. By BB I mean 1/4" steel round.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Made me a little BB shooter out of a small fork of Osage. I cut some torn theraband band's down to 15mm to 10mm taper and 7.25" with a 32" draw. Pops through soda cans at 10m easily most shots! Used my wifes tag from some jeans for a pouch. Wet it and clamped in half over a BB and it formed well. Only last for a couple hundred shots the crease last longer and helps with loading. Really fun! A few shots after the pic and the can was in half!

Went to find some rubber bands and could only find some colored Alliance 117b. They don't shoot for squat. Even with a tiny homemade pouch they won't punch through one side of a soda can at 5 feet. Couldn't find any of the natural ones, but I wouldn't use these if it's all you can find.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Im a BB addict, it's all i've ever shot, i just put a rare earth magnet in my pocket, and then load up with BB's, take my shooter and go chop down some weeds.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Tried BB's yesterday and it is really a lot of fun. I even made a great close group around the target that I didn't manage with bigger ammo. But then, I swapped one band (as it was incorrectly attached) and something happened and I shoot with same accuracy as if I throw the BB 

Anyway, I'll take them with me on holiday so I'll be having a lot of fun for sure!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

stej said:


> Tried BB's yesterday and it is really a lot of fun. I even made a great close group around the target that I didn't manage with bigger ammo. But then, I swapped one band (as it was incorrectly attached) and something happened and I shoot with same accuracy as if I throw the BB
> 
> Anyway, I'll take them with me on holiday so I'll be having a lot of fun for sure!


have fun on your holidays !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Word.

I'm a little late on the take up of this subject......

I shot 1/4" shot almost exclusively for the first several months I was shooting, and yes it is hella fun. I agree that bb's are technically .177, but I'm gonna throw this in the small ammo arena. For me, bbs (.177) are pretty cool. 1/4" is quite nice. But, 5/16" is the sweet spot. These things rock, and you still get quite a bit of bang for your buck when ordering per pound. I think 5/16" is just the right combo or speedy zing and solid "thwack". The speeds/flat trajectory/band life/affordability of small ammo (.177-5/16") is something I thing everyone can appreciate at one level or another.

...oh yeah, I was standing right there when Btoon hit that .22 blank, it was indeed pretty f'n awesome. This dude is an excellent example of what can be accomplished with some small ammo and practice.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> ...oh yeah, I was standing right there when Btoon hit that .22 blank, it was indeed pretty f'n awesome. This dude is an excellent example of what can be accomplished with some small ammo and practice.


. . . and further proof that its the indian not the arrow.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Imperial said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > ...oh yeah, I was standing right there when Btoon hit that .22 blank, it was indeed pretty f'n awesome. This dude is an excellent example of what can be accomplished with some small ammo and practice.
> ...


I'm gonna remember this next time I go to shoot a bent arrow! LOL We'll find out if it's true or not - grin


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I get the bb shooters and rebrand them heavier and shoot 3/8 ammo. They are pretty accurate for me. BTOON, I'm still loving the one you sent me. I just brok the bandset last night I need to make another bandset. When I do shoot actual bb's though it's so much fun. I laugh every time I hit the target


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I just found a great BB Shooter combo. Alliance Sterling #117B office bands rigged to a fineslingshots.com Bat frame. This simple band would work for any ring tip or gypsy tab shooter. Changing out broken bands takes about a minute. No cutting or tying required. With Crosman BBs I was getting 227fps when drawn to 32". My pouch could be a bit smaller for more speed but I just grabbed one that I had lying around.
> 
> Earlier today I tried some single #64s but velocity was too low and accuracy suffered. Then I tried a braided pair of #64s on each side. The braids gave a mess of tangled spaghetti after each shot. Not fun. Then I tried cutting #107s lengthwise and that worked fine (5/16" strips). However, the #117Bs are so simple to attach. I seem to get good accuracy from them too.
> 
> ...


Hi Northerner,

I'm pretty new to slingshots and love the idea of BB shooters. I bought a china made one very similar to the one you have in this image. I got rid of the tubes it came with and replaced them with the Alliance 117B bands. I find that it's very easy to replace with no tying like you said. I love that my kids can set it up easily as well. I do find that I'm going through the 117b's like crazy they're getting nicked at the point of attachment near the slot on the forks. My theory is that I have a bad batch of 117B's or that the slingshot itself is not finished very well/smooth at the attachment point on the forks. Have you had this issue? Do you think I can sand/file the forks at the attachment point? If so any tips or suggestions for doing so? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I just found a great BB Shooter combo. Alliance Sterling #117B office bands rigged to a fineslingshots.com Bat frame. This simple band would work for any ring tip or gypsy tab shooter. Changing out broken bands takes about a minute. No cutting or tying required. With Crosman BBs I was getting 227fps when drawn to 32". My pouch could be a bit smaller for more speed but I just grabbed one that I had lying around.
> 
> Earlier today I tried some single #64s but velocity was too low and accuracy suffered. Then I tried a braided pair of #64s on each side. The braids gave a mess of tangled spaghetti after each shot. Not fun. Then I tried cutting #107s lengthwise and that worked fine (5/16" strips). However, the #117Bs are so simple to attach. I seem to get good accuracy from them too.
> 
> ...


I have tried in vane to find this company you mentioned "fineslingshots.com". Every bit of info on the company like links etc. turn out to be invalid or a domain name conflict. Can you post a valid link? Thanks


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Teach said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > I just found a great BB Shooter combo. Alliance Sterling #117B office bands rigged to a fineslingshots.com Bat frame. This simple band would work for any ring tip or gypsy tab shooter. Changing out broken bands takes about a minute. No cutting or tying required. With Crosman BBs I was getting 227fps when drawn to 32". My pouch could be a bit smaller for more speed but I just grabbed one that I had lying around.
> ...


Teach,

I was also unable to find that company or info regarding it, might be out of business. Anyway I did find this slingshot on Amazon. It's quite similar.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

slingshotlover said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


Thanks Bro, after I posted this I went on the Dankung sight thinking perhaps the "fineslingshots.com" name you mentioned was perhaps a parent company that supplied Dankung. Anyways no luck there but they do have one with similar fork tips but different grip. http://www.dankung.com/emart/bat-metal-dankung-hunting-slingshot-p-189.html The one from Amazon is also similar and for $8.95 including shipping how can you complain? Thats decent value no matter how you look at it. The clasp on the lanyard and the green colour para cord is identical to one that I bought off ebay back when we first met and we were talking about the Black Palm Thunder.

Here is my current setup with one of the Boo Shooters (per Charles) that I made. I've got it set up with a thin leather pouch and chained #18 rubber bands. It is a little weak in power (not much) but it is fun and certainly rattles my HDPE target with a resounding THWACK. Kinda reminds me of a midget trying to hurt a giant by kicking him in the ankle LOL But it's real fun to shoot.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Northerner, this is the one that I have and it is even less money. Oddly enough it has become one of my fond favourites in the wire frame category.

Teach

http://www.amazon.com/VERRY100-Durable-Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting/dp/B00BKSU6TG/ref=sr_1_289?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1423520179&sr=1-289&keywords=Slingshot


----------



## James Haury (Feb 16, 2015)

For the bb's why not use a belt punch tool to make a very small hole to securely hold the bb in the pouch.You will want to use the smallest punch and center it exactly.Just an idea. (yes, I look exactly like my photo)


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

James Haury said:


> For the bb's why not use a belt punch tool to make a very small hole to securely hold the bb in the pouch.You will want to use the smallest punch and center it exactly.Just an idea. (yes, I look exactly like my photo)


Ur spoofin us right? Nobody looks that good in a photo!!!!!!!


----------



## James Haury (Feb 16, 2015)

is there any place that has bb's that are bigger than 177 or lead shot?


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

James Haury said:


> is there any place that has bb's that are bigger than 177 or lead shot?


James if that is what you are looking for, try a shooting sports supply outlet that sells shot for trap and skeet shooters. Or the online steel ball sellers such as; http://www.royalsteelballusa.com/ they have everything from 1/8 to 1 inch if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a question fellow BB shooters;

I'm noticing a fairly common scenario happening when I first start shooting........my bbs are arching up and curving to the left. (like a left hand screw pattern) This seems to happen only for the first 6 or so shots and then clears up and only occurs occasionally there after.

Can anyone tell me what might be causing this so I can remedy it? Thanks

Teach


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Teach said:


> I have a question fellow BB shooters;
> 
> I'm noticing a fairly common scenario happening when I first start shooting........my bbs are arching up and curving to the left. (like a left hand screw pattern) This seems to happen only for the first 6 or so shots and then clears up and only occurs occasionally there after.
> 
> ...


are you twisting your pouch? You maybe experiencing the slight 'speed bump' effect.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question fellow BB shooters;
> ...


@ Metro--- is twisting the pouch recommended?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

stej said:


> Tried BB's yesterday and it is really a lot of fun. I even made a great close group around the target that I didn't manage with bigger ammo. But then, I swapped one band (as it was incorrectly attached) and something happened and I shoot with same accuracy as if I throw the BB
> 
> Anyway, I'll take them with me on holiday so I'll be having a lot of fun for sure!


Never change just one band. Bands change elasticity a bit with use.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > Tried BB's yesterday and it is really a lot of fun. I even made a great close group around the target that I didn't manage with bigger ammo. But then, I swapped one band (as it was incorrectly attached) and something happened and I shoot with same accuracy as if I throw the BB
> ...


Good to know, I didn't realize that..


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

slingshotlover said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Teach said:
> ...


I found better accuracy and consistency with out twisting. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

reset said:


> I read alot on here about bb shooters.
> 
> Question: What size bb's do most of you use? Are we talking .177? Or bigger?
> Anyone try pellets or are they to odd shaped to shoot?


I shoot Pellets. They shot well for me.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Steve32 said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> > I read alot on here about bb shooters.
> ...


Same here, domed, pointed, wadcutter, they all good.


----------



## SlingBill (Dec 30, 2016)

Don't know if anyone mentioned, but 6mm airsoft ammo works well for practice in the garage or indoors when the weather is bad, I use these in the hotel room when traveling.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I use .177 BBS, which I think is what a BB shooter is intended for...But, .22 cal lead pellets are much more fun and they don't bounce back outta the catchbox...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting, never thought of bb shooting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SlingBill said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned, but 6mm airsoft ammo works well for practice in the garage or indoors when the weather is bad, I use these in the hotel room when traveling.


make sure its the heavier ones, too lite and youll get them floating, curving where you dont want them to. light soft air ammo is easily over powered by your set up. only good for really up close shooting.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Ee e t . CTt scan.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anybody here experienced that when shooting BBs one has to care much more about setup to get consistent results? E.g. tubes that are a little bit twisted because the pouch is old and wrinkled, or one band somewhat shorter than the other etc.

I shoot 6mm steel with the same setup and the consistency is much better for me with some setups. Some are ok, but some setups are more probable I'll miss the target.


----------



## SlingBill (Dec 30, 2016)

Imperial said:


> SlingBill said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if anyone mentioned, but 6mm airsoft ammo works well for practice in the garage or indoors when the weather is bad, I use these in the hotel room when traveling.
> ...


Imperial is correct, use the heavest airsoft bb's you can find. I'm using 0.20g with good results at closer ranges ( garage, indoors etc). have not tried at longer distances. usually at longer ranges if I want to shoot smaller ammo I'll go with 1/4 steel.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've actually just this morning finished my dedicated .177 / 4.5mm BB shooter (been using full-size u till now). Just need to get some bands - and I'm good to go.

Loads of care is needed with setup etc. as tolerances are so fine. But its great fun - and its truly portable as a setup. Surprising hard hitting for their size - I use 3 x 160mm rubber bands (one doubled up and a single - pseudo tapered - per side) which are plenty powerful enough, and they tend to be pretty consistently made so more than accurate enough as well.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Imperial said:


> SlingBill said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if anyone mentioned, but 6mm airsoft ammo works well for practice in the garage or indoors when the weather is bad, I use these in the hotel room when traveling.
> ...


Yup love shooting my airsoft...got the.25 gram and weighs same as a steel bb (4 grns) but I get good flight out past 33 ft easily


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Baby PFS shooting Gamo .22 cal Roundballs. Beats the snot out of cans and shreds paper just great. Dankung 2040 tubes. Overkill? Maybe. Pass throughs on cans at 33ft? All day long son. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - that was long ago  so much change...

Ok since then - that frame was loverly (a little Lil Plinker - gave to a friend who was interested) - then a little personal project SoCal Bill made me - that one is truly awesome (unfortunately its been in storage now for 4 months...) then The Torque which is a great little BB shooter and a Dankung Luck Rings as a EDC (find it comfortable - but does not shoot as well as my others - think it actually prefers heavier bands).

Then yesterday received a MGG Poly Oren from JT - This I have set up with single 1632 - seems to shoot nicely, and may be my general use BB shooter till we get our stuff over.


----------

